# job-lot look



## lucie.zelena

Děkuji, mám ještě další otázku z úplně jiného odvětví. Říká Vám něco termín job lot v kontextu: Their additions haphazardly stuck on the back walls, giving half Bath a hodge-podge, *job-lot* look which I particularly like. V tomto kontextu mi to nějak nehraje. Myslím si, že to znamená jednotný vzhled, ale nejsem si úplně jistá.


----------



## winpoj

Jednotný vzhled to nebude. Spíš naopak - taková eklektická všechochuť.
Taky si ale nejsem úplně jistý.


----------



## nedvidek

Job-lot se pouziva kdyz se pri vyprodeji da dohromady kupa levnych veci podobneho druhu do jednoho baleni. Napriklad krabice ruznych sroubu, nebo ponozek, nebo velka obalka plna vselijakych levnych znamek z celeho sveta. V tomto kontextu (je to o architekture?) to asi ma znamenat ze se nekdo schvalne snazil navodit dojem cehosi levneho, neporadneho, nahodneho, zkratka "kazdej pes jina ves".


----------



## lucie.zelena

Děkuji, o hromadném prodeji jsem věděla, v architektuře mi to ale nedávalo smysl. Mám dojem, že se spíše ti stavitelé moc nestarali o to, co tam "plácnou", akorát jsem pro to nemohla najít český výraz.


----------



## nedvidek

Jenom na okraj: Ti stavitele se pravdepodobne velmi peclive starali aby to vypadalo jako ze se vubec nestarali. To je dnes takovy trend. Zamozni lide vynakladaji velke penize na to aby vypadali jako ze nic nemaji a mnoha architektura se snazi vypadat jako ze je to jenom takova nahodna slepenice a nikoliv projekt za mnoho milionu.


----------



## lucie.zelena

Ahoj, jenom poznámka. Ty domy, o kterých jsem mluvila, byly postaveny kolem roku 1780 a vypadá to, že se tehdy (zřejmě i z finančních důvodů) více zaměřili na vzhled přední fasádu. O úmysl určitě nešlo. O novodobé architektuře máte ale pravdu. Děkuji za postřehy. L.


----------

